# Spark Plug question



## rapscallion (Dec 29, 2010)

My Toro 724/38050 calls for a Champion RJ17lm, which is difficult to find locally. I'm inclined not to go with a Home Depot green carded universal plug (non resistor) that replaces it and the RJ19lm, which they do carry.

The 17 and the 19 are identical except the 19 is one step higher in heat range. Any problem to use that plug?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

rapscallion said:


> My Toro 724/38050 calls for a Champion RJ17lm, which is difficult to find locally. I'm inclined not to go with a Home Depot green carded universal plug (non resistor) that replaces it and the RJ19lm, which they do carry.
> 
> The 17 and the 19 are identical except the 19 is one step higher in heat range. Any problem to use that plug?


 not really. if you are feeling lucky today put a NGK PLUG IN THERE THEY ARE WAY BETTER


----------



## rapscallion (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks, I was looking at them online but there is some inconsistency in the crossover reference charts. Some list BR2LM and some list BR4LM as the equivalent ? What makes NGK any better?

_Edit:_ looking further it appears BR4LM is the correct one.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

rapscallion said:


> Thanks, I was looking at them online but there is some inconsistency in the crossover reference charts. Some list BR2LM and some list BR4LM as the equivalent ? What makes NGK any better?
> 
> _Edit:_ looking further it appears BR4LM is the correct one.


 Better quality and materials


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Rap, you can likely find the exact plug you need on eBay for a couple of dollars. That's what I typically do cuz I can't drive to HD for less than 1 gallon of gas 

I've had some luck finding odd-ball plugs at Autozone, too.


----------



## rapscallion (Dec 29, 2010)

NGK it is. On Ebay @ $4.00 delivered.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

uberT said:


> Rap, you can likely find the exact plug you need on eBay for a couple of dollars. That's what I typically do cuz I can't drive to HD for less than 1 gallon of gas
> 
> I've had some luck finding odd-ball plugs at Autozone, too.


 WHAT would the world do without EBAY???


----------



## rapscallion (Dec 29, 2010)

...it would come to an end !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

rapscallion said:


> NGK it is. On Ebay @ $4.00 delivered.


Or about $2.20 if you're driving past an Autozone, Oreilly, NAPA ... Depending, you might need to give them a day to order the NGK in if non-stocking.

List: Search for 'br4lm' | O'Reilly Auto Parts

Same with the Champion RJ17LM. The number to ask for is 856. That is the current stocking number and it will have RJ17LM on it. If they don't have it on hand just ask them to order one and it's usually same day or next. Some of the big box stores might stock it too (Lowes, Home Depot, ...).
There is also a "Copper Plus" plug, 856-1 that runs a buck twenty more. Same heat range as the RJ17LM / 856 just a bit improved.

Champion® Copper Plus 856-1 - Spark Plug | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------

